# Origin Of User Names



## LVO

Hey guys and gals!
I'm sure I'm not alone in this, so....
If you're willing to share, I'd like to hear how you came up with your user name on the forum.
I'll go first. Its my initials. When I signed up I used rugersteel as my username and then I thought, hmmm, "Larry... that's stupid".lol.
No, I changed it because it will be easier to write/burn/carve into a frame.

I'm looking forward to hearing from you folks

Larry


----------



## Sean

Well, mine is a no brainer, I most often will use my real name as my forum user, Just works for me.








Avatar changes occasionally. This is the stamp I put on mine.


----------



## LVO

Also would like to hear about Avatar. mine is a frame i made for BoKennedy for Christmas/july trade


----------



## Thornbottom

Well my user name is the name of the road I live on and also the name of our farm, Thornbottom Farm. And as for an Avatar, I can't seem to get one to load it says the file is to large. Maybe one of you guys would be kind enough for help me figure it out.


----------



## norca

i work with leather and oak bark is or was used for tanning so i came up with[ norca leather] for me trade name
norca is ACORN


----------



## Charles

If you haven't guessed, Charles is my real name ... Why try to be cute??? Just be yourself. My avatar is really me ... it is the longest enduring symbol of who I am.

Cheers ...... Charles (the old, ugly, long-haired, bearded, weirdo, hippy freak)


----------



## Ry-shot

my name comes from seeing other peoples usernames something then "-shot" so i put ryan-shot , looked weird , Ry~shot i think looks a lot better


----------



## Bruno529

When I pledged my fraternity the members called us pledges pretty much whatever they wanted to. I became "Bruno" due to having a similar physique to Popeye's nemesis Bluto/Brutus. There was confusion about the name so I became Bruno. In the cartoons both Bluto and Brutus were used. Eventually Bruno became my name. With the exception of family that's what I'm called. 529=May 29th. Any other Sigma Nu brothers out there? I tend to change the avatar from time to time.


----------



## tomshot123

Mine was just at random And then I noticed there was a rayshot! And now it feels like everyone thinks I'm a wannabe rayshot...


----------



## richblades

I was dabbling in forging knives and some stock removal with different grades of steel and needed a name to match in case I decided to setup a website for sales.
Man am I glad slingshots are making a comeback, they sure beat pounding hot steel and the work is nowhere near as dirty.
So maybe I should figure a way to stick a spring loaded blade in a catty or change my name.


----------



## Incomudro

*Incomudro* is the name of a song by the band Kansas off of their* Song for America *Album.

Incomudro - hymn to the atman, is the full title.
It's an obscure track with an obscure title that I've always liked for its well... Obscurity!
Well, more than that, it's a long 1970s prog rock track that I happen to love by a band I happen to love.

My Avatar if anyone doesn't recognize him is "*The Waco Kid*" as played by the legendary *Gene Wilder* in *Blazing Saddles.*
He's a **** of a shot.
(I'm not.)


----------



## Jakerock

My "real" name is Jason, but my late grandfather used to call me Jake, and now everyone does. Also, I rock, so....


----------



## Incomudro

Charles said:


> If you haven't guessed, Charles is my real name ... Why try to be cute??? Just be yourself. My avatar is really me ... it is the longest enduring symbol of who I am.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles (the old, ugly, long-haired, bearded, weirdo, hippy freak)


I was wondering if the avatar was you Charles.
I'm glad it is - it's a great look!


----------



## LVO

Charles said:


> If you haven't guessed, Charles is my real name ... Why try to be cute??? Just be yourself. My avatar is really me ... it is the longest enduring symbol of who I am.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles (the old, ugly, long-haired, bearded, w
> eirdo, hippy freak


Charles you have a classic, seaside look to you. Hemmingway would have looked at your pic and wished he could look like that


----------



## akmslingshots

akm is my initials and slingshots sounded better than catapults. On almost everything else its doberman this is from the airsoft days, a call sign given to me by the way I storm buildings, no fear with a shotgun


----------



## newconvert

new convert came from one day opening my eyes to input from my son, for a while there he was kind of big ass, you know how kids can be, and now that he is in the military his opinions about dad have drastically changed, and we both had an epiphany, that it does not matter the smal this we do in our pasts, the important thing is to look to the future. there is so much more to this story but it would take a very long dialog box.

the avatar is my son of course, when he first went into the military he was 5'8" 112# i did not think he would make it, but since he never seen me take a day off of work, or let an injury stand in my way he just kept pushing, he made it! and today he is 155#. in some ways he is my hero!


----------



## newconvert

Jakerock said:


> My "real" name is Jason, but my late grandfather used to call me Jake, and now everyone does. Also, I rock, so....


you rock? ................ please


----------



## akmslingshots

newconvert said:


> new convert came from one day opening my eyes to input from my son, for a while there he was kind of big ass, you know how kids can be, and now that he is in the military his opinions about dad have drastically changed, and we both had an epiphany, that it does not matter the smal this we do in our pasts, the important thing is to look to the future. there is so much more to this story but it would take a very long dialog box.
> 
> the avatar is my son of course, when he first went into the military he was 5'8" 112# i did not think he would make it, but since he never seen me take a day off of work, or let an injury stand in my way he just kept pushing, he made it! and today he is 155#. in some ways he is my hero!


thats a nice story to read Mark


----------



## newconvert

tomshot123 said:


> Mine was just at random And then I noticed there was a rayshot! And now it feels like everyone thinks I'm a wannabe rayshot...


i thought you were?.................................. hehehehhehehhehehehhehehehhehehehhehehe


----------



## Jakerock

I definitely can rock. Definitely do rock.


----------



## newconvert

akmslingshots said:


> new convert came from one day opening my eyes to input from my son, for a while there he was kind of big ass, you know how kids can be, and now that he is in the military his opinions about dad have drastically changed, and we both had an epiphany, that it does not matter the smal this we do in our pasts, the important thing is to look to the future. there is so much more to this story but it would take a very long dialog box.
> 
> the avatar is my son of course, when he first went into the military he was 5'8" 112# i did not think he would make it, but since he never seen me take a day off of work, or let an injury stand in my way he just kept pushing, he made it! and today he is 155#. in some ways he is my hero!


thats a nice story to read Mark
[/quote]and????? its true, plus when i explain this to girlfriends................................ its like carrying a baby around, the story is a babe magnet!


----------



## Quercusuber

Mine isn't so hard to find out!!


----------



## GrayWolf

Graywolf comes from my sideline business..Gray Wolf Gun Works. It's a lot more pc then what I have been called in the past...Helen Keller.

As far as the avatar...I'll get around to putting a pic up...just have to find one I like.

Todd


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

MILBRO We like the Brand name so much we bought it and gave it new life i hope


----------



## newconvert

Jakerock said:


> I definitely can rock. Definitely do rock.


is that a photo of you in the weenie hat?


----------



## tnflipper52

Born in tennessee, year 1952, and flipper is what we called slingshots in the late 50's-mid sixties. I guess some still call them that today.


----------



## newconvert

Thornbottom said:


> Well my user name is the name of the road I live on and also the name of our farm, Thornbottom Farm. And as for an Avatar, I can't seem to get one to load it says the file is to large. Maybe one of you guys would be kind enough for help me figure it out.


how many megapixles is the photo?


----------



## Jakerock

newconvert said:


> I definitely can rock. Definitely do rock.


is that a photo of you in the weenie hat?
[/quote]

LOL. No, but that dude Definitely rocks!


----------



## Incomudro

Not easy to rock the weanie hat!


----------



## WILD BILL

William Thomas Brown Jr

My avatar is my best friend, Red Cloud who passed on four years ago at 13 human years. He was Amerindian Husky (Tundra Wolf and Alaskan Husky). I had had him since he was four weeks old.

Bill


----------



## Dayhiker

I like to hike out into the woods for a day. Do a little fork hunting or carve a spoon. Carve a slingshot maybe. Make a cup of coffee with my hobo stove. Simple pleasures are the best, and I like being alone.

My avatar is courtesy of E~Shot, it's his interpretation of me.


----------



## Thornbottom

newconvert said:


> Well my user name is the name of the road I live on and also the name of our farm, Thornbottom Farm. And as for an Avatar, I can't seem to get one to load it says the file is to large. Maybe one of you guys would be kind enough for help me figure it out.


how many megapixles is the photo?
[/quote]

My camera is a 12.1 megapixle so the photo would be the same?


----------



## newconvert

Jakerock said:


> I like to hike out into the woods for a day. Do a little fork hunting or carve a spoon. Carve a slingshot maybe. Make a cup of coffee with my hobo stove. Simple pleasures are the best, and I like being alone.
> 
> My avatar is courtesy of E~Shot, it's his interpretation of me.


also a good story about the name! and you sound like me


----------



## newconvert

Thornbottom said:


> Well my user name is the name of the road I live on and also the name of our farm, Thornbottom Farm. And as for an Avatar, I can't seem to get one to load it says the file is to large. Maybe one of you guys would be kind enough for help me figure it out.


how many megapixles is the photo?
[/quote]

My camera is a 12.1 megapixle so the photo would be the same?
[/quote]no necessarilly, my dslr is 18 megs, and i can adjust it from i think .5 meg to 18 meg.


----------



## PrideProducts

i have a freind who gave me the nickname chunk (off the goonies) as i have simlar characteristics (fat)
so when i got into slingshot i kind of made it up


----------



## LVO

if John Wayne were a Lobo, he would look like WTBJR's buddy Red Cloud.


----------



## trobbie66

The avatar is my bud Troy. He rides my shoulder wherever I go. Trobbie66 i am 6foot8 T- tall rob-robbie 66-the year of our lord. Trobbie came from a workplace where there were 3 other Roberts.


----------



## Thornbottom

newconvert said:


> Well my user name is the name of the road I live on and also the name of our farm, Thornbottom Farm. And as for an Avatar, I can't seem to get one to load it says the file is to large. Maybe one of you guys would be kind enough for help me figure it out.


how many megapixles is the photo?
[/quote]

My camera is a 12.1 megapixle so the photo would be the same?
[/quote]no necessarilly, my dslr is 18 megs, and i can adjust it from i think .5 meg to 18 meg.
[/quote]

Never mind man I got it ,thanks though. Had to use google .

Any way my avatar is a picture I took right outside of my lower barn, a thunder storm was coming up the valley so I wanted to get a picture of the clouds coming in. I really like watching the weather coming and going.


----------



## catburn

catburn is a nickname, last name combo.


----------



## harson

I am a fencing contractor and my firms name was harnett&son,s but the missus changed it to harson for short and thats what i nnow get called


----------



## treefork

When I joined the forum I was partial to naturals. Lately though I may need to change my name to Board cut. L.O.L


----------



## Wingshooter

I designed and built a target thrower for traditional archery. We shot a lot of aerials. The targets were 10 inch and we shot from fifty feet from the thrower and it went 20 feet high and there was always a wind so it went left or right. If that wasn't challenging enough we could rotate the thrower so it would throw down range. Somebody at the archery range called it a wingshooter and the name stuck. My shoulder is so bad i sold all my bows and just sell the plans for the thrower to the traditional guys. My avatar is the Recurve Hunter


----------



## Gote Rider

I love to ride my gote. I got a 1962 model nova tote goat that I rebuilt from the ground up.Its the same one that I rode when I was a kid. I got it out of the woods behind my dads house where it had been for over 30 yrs.


----------



## Flatband

I absolutely loved slingshots since I was 8. My first Slingshots were homemade wire frame jobs with cut flat red inner tube ( when we could find it) rubber or school rubber bands looped together. That was way back in 1961. My first commercial was a Wham-o. That also had flat rubber ( Gum). I always preferred Flatbands to the tubes and have always stuck with them and the name kind of tagged along with me. That's why I'm Flatband!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hickymick

i am mick , from hickleton coal mine... south yourkshire.. our loacal coal mine lads where given the name hicky thickies by arthur scargill,, i am realy poor on pc's hence the name hickymick... rhymes with bit thick.. and i cant work out how to do my pic...and i may ask silly questions..


----------



## jazz

Two Americans came to Bosnia, just after the war finished, trying to establish a business here. I worked for them for some time and my name was too long and too complicated for them, so one of them said: ok, we shall call you jazz..

The avatar is my small slinghsot which I made specifically for practicing albatross/butterfly stile when I first learned about it somewhere at the end of last year.

I find your question about our user names and avatars very needed and very civilized too - reading other people's posts about this made me closer to them.


----------



## LVO

I'm glad I finally asked. For a long time I've been wondering about a lot of the names. 
Today I needed to hear some good stories about good people. I really appreciate the response and I hope others have enjoyed the reading as well. 
Hopefully we still are going to hear from more folks, too!


----------



## flippinout

When I first got into slingshots again as an adult, I recalled my great grandfather's skill with a 'flip'. He simply shot bareback, with red rubbers and boot tongue, over the top of his hands. I once watched him shoot a dragonfly off a powerline with a stone and was mesmerized. He would often shoot at game the same time I did, and when the bird fell or rat got busted, he would tell me that I hit it. It made me so proud and looking back it makes me love and respect him even more, especially now that I have little boys.

So, when I was asked for a user name, I was thinking about how I had "flipped out" over slingshots once again as an adult and thus was born FlippinOut as a username- an homage to my great grandfather's skill with a flip.


----------



## LVO

and what about that Bill Hays character? What was going through _his head when he came up with that handle?lol_
_"Charles" has mystery to it..... Maybe Bill had it "assigned" through Witness protection? Hmmm, just a thought







_

_ps. Very little sleep over last week......goofy meter is pegged, will not return to zero_


----------



## lightgeoduck

Hmmm.. I am sure this info can be found through an extensive search on the interwebz.. I have had this username for an awful long time and my avatar for quite a few years..

it's a play on words and happen to fit one way or another where I use it...

That's all









LGD


----------



## MAV

My name was Spudly Davenport, joking around, meaning couch potato. I am a little more serious about the sport now and changed it to my initials. MAV.


----------



## bopaloobop

My username comes from a "second generation" nickname. My real name is Zutphen, people have always called me Zoot. 
The next logical step was to unofficially change my middle name to Bopaloobop, because come on, is that not awesome?

As for the avatar, crows are my favorite bird and they are also smart little bastards (never forget a face and actually communicate with a language).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Charles said:


> If you haven't guessed, Charles is my real name ... Why try to be cute??? Just be yourself. My avatar is really me ... it is the longest enduring symbol of who I am.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles (the old, ugly, long-haired, bearded, weirdo, hippy freak)


Charles, you look like a complete badass.


----------



## Ordie69

My occupation in the Navy had the nickname Ordie's. Mine is that and the year I was born. Nothing to taxing on the brain pan.


----------



## jskeen

Nothing too original here. First initial (James) and clan patronymic. From the original Gaelic Skene, changed to Skeen sometime after arriving in the USA from the highlands of Scotland. Family legend says 'twas only a step or two ahead of the headsman then, and seems most of us have only gained a step or two since then, if that.


----------



## mrpaint

mrpaint -- a reference to the days when I used to play paintball. I have used it consistently for the past 10+ years for email adresses and such. The avatar is me, shooting my lever action 32.


----------



## Bill Hays

Man, I just can't think of anything cute or funny to say... so I just use my real name on forums.


----------



## Bostradamus

my name and my ugly mug for my pic... i wanted to use something clever, but this makes it easier for people to know who i am...
well, that and a cool picture of Wile E. Coyote was already taken,(Ordie) hahahaha.... i still use "Super Genius" over my pic, tho
as Wile E. decscribes himself.. not obsessed with a cartoon, but that dude has the best weapons!!


----------



## rockslinger

_Rockslinger is in memory of my dad! He loved to sling rocks with his "Flip". He shot Ruffus style and was very good at it._
_Avatar is a version of a little ranger I carved from a natural._


----------



## reecemurg

no brain buster for me ,
first name is Reece , last name is Murgatroyd so i shortened it to Murg lol


----------



## M.J

MJ is what my family on my mom's side has always called me. We have lots of Michaels in the family and I'm Michael Jay so I've always been that or MJ to them.
The avatar is my "slingshot roleplaying card" by Hrawk








Oh, the "_" in my user name is because the software won't allow two-letter names or periods in the name.


----------



## kooniu

I am accompanied by my nickname since I was 12 years old. in Polish the word it means the horse (we write it a little differently), and under the nickname I'm known in the virtual world.

My avatar is a gift from my son - it was designed for me when we created a team whipfighting


----------



## Btoon84

My friends came up with the nickname "toon" many years ago because of the way i acted much like a cartoon character in that I can be very animated and often silly.... the B is for Brandon and I'm born in 84. So Btoon84 it is. My avatar is the Madagascar Giraffe Weevil. One of my favorite little bugs.


----------



## quarterinmynose

I got this stupid name while trying to register for xbox live. Every name I tried was rejected for already having been taken. I'm not one to use my real name with numbers attached (seems lame" yeah I'm chad #3324 born in this year"...not for me, thanks). After becoming frustrated and just wanting to get online I asked myself these questions,
1. Question. What do I have in my pocket? Answer. A quarter. 
2.Question. What odd/unexpected thing could I do with this quarter that I should not? Answer. Stick it in my nose!!!

So... gamertag/user name entered = quarterinmynose Success. No other person had ever tried that name. So I stuck with it, and to date have never had to try twice at a username.

Not that I like having a name that might imply I'm a weird irresponsible 6 year old, but I'll get over it.

As far as the avatar goes, I just grabbed a pic that looked cool and fit the size standards for avatars. I am not actually particularly short,hairy, or woods crafty. I'm glad this was brought up, gonna have to change that sometime.


----------



## Setarip

Mine is "Pirates" backwards. It came about 5 or so years ago when my buddy and I were playing Sid Meier's Pirates and I needed to come up with a Captains name....Captain Setarip it was. It has stuck around ever since, and my bud still refers to me as that from time to time.

My avatar is a composite image of myself trying to create a "Twilight Zone" look. It was a project for my photographer class this past year, and it's made up of 5 different images.


----------



## Jaxter

My name is Jack but that was already taken and I didn't want to put a number on it. I like the game Jak and Daxter so I combined the to words of the game togther and liked the sound of it so that is how I made my forum name.


----------



## kingmurphy

hi my user name was started because in school im known as the king of fourm because of my abilty to control the way everbody acts based on my mindset and my dog (and bestfriend) is called murphy so i called myself kingmurphy.my avatar is my slingshot the turf witch is my own design made out of cherry plywood its also named after my dog as his nickname is turf, also my signiture on the but of my slingshots is K.M thanks

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## Viper010

Viper is my old grafitti tag, 010 is the area code you need to dial for my town (rotterdam, the netherlands)

bin sprayin it on walls, underpasses n trains for years. eventually grew past that.

now i use it as my online nickname


----------



## Pawpawsailor

I used to take my grandchildren sailing in my little junkrig sailboat when they came to visit us in Texas. Watching Popeye the Sailorman one Saturday morning they started joking with me and called me Pawpawsailor and it stuck.


----------



## dgui

Pawpawsailor said:


> I used to take my grandchildren sailing in my little junkrig sailboat when they came to visit us in Texas. Watching Popeye the Sailorman one Saturday morning they started joking with me and called me Pawpawsailor and it stuck.


What a Great Name and a Great Reputation, he saved the day.


----------



## Karok01

Karok is the name of a dire wolf from an R.A. Salvatore novel. I started using it back when I played World of Warcraft, for one of my toons, and since then it's just kinda stuck for everything I do online


----------



## LohnDawg

During my first week in college one of the guys on my floor went around nicknaming everyone (something)dog and wrote it on our doors. We had a Wingdog, Skydog, Bigdog, Littledog, Reddog, Jaydog, etc. My last name is Lohnes (pronounced LOW-ness) so I became Lonedog which at some point morphed into LohnDawg. Most names didn't last...some just went by the first part (I still see Wing all the time). I was left with just Dawg. Since I'm still in touch with several friends from back then, it just stuck.


----------



## peakshooter

I live close to the Peak District National Park.......


----------



## Ben_the_Bear

I've had this nickname since shortly after my grandfather died in the nineties.

Benny was my grandfather's nickname. My father's confirmation name was Benjamin. When I converted to paganism and was choosing a new name (kinda like a confirmation name), instead of going with some hippy sounding name (moondancer, starhawk, etc...) I took on Ben.

As for the bear part ... I have the physique & personality of black bear, and that was added on by friends.


----------



## Berkshire bred

i live in berkshire and theres a rhym that goes "berkshire bred, strong in the arm thick in the head" i like this rhym even though i am not thick at all and also i have strong arms because i use slingshots all day long


----------



## e~shot

I do graphic designing at home it goes under name e~designs. so I picked the name e~shot when started to sign in here


----------



## Eyeball75

My real name is Paul. One morning I walked into work and one of the lads, who had seen Kevin and Perry Go Large the night before, said "alright Eyeball Paul!" (a character from the film). People overheard and the name stuck. EyeballPaul was always taken where ever I tried to use it, so I became Eyeball75 (born in '75) instead. I am Eyeball75 everywhere, with the same avatar.


----------



## Eyeball75

the chunkapult man said:


> i have a freind who gave me the nickname chunk (off the goonies) as i have simlar characteristics (fat)
> so when i got into slingshot i kind of made it up


Do the truffle shuffle for us...go on!!!


----------



## RedRubber

In my childhood days (40's thru 50's) red rubber inner tubes were the best (only thing, actually) a fellow could use for a slingshot, as the black rubber was synthetic and had very little response.
So....looking for a username that went with slingshots, Red Rubber was my choice, and a red rubber inner tube seemed to be a decent avatar.

A very interesting thread....I read em all!


----------



## orcrender

My user name came from my D&D days in the early 70's. Slingshot vibe did my avatar including one of my other nick names (hornet) from football.


----------



## Rockape66

I used to teach rock climbing at an Olympia gym, and some of my friends started calling me Rockape because of my build and strength. Born in '66. It has stuck for 20 years.


----------



## Beanflip

My fishing buddy from Oklahoma grew up calling a slingshot a Beanflip. So there it is.


----------



## Sofreto

Internet alias is Sonny Freto, so it became Sofreto as a user name


----------



## Sheila

Mine is my actual name! Although, in most places I use some form of "chixor", which means a female hacker. Yes, I'm a major computer/technology geek


----------



## parnell

In high school I received the nickname Leroy Parnell for my style of swimming. Still not sure how that particular name came to be other than someone just said. It was later shortened to just Parnell and stuck with several of my old friends. It has became the perfect username, especially considering in most places it isn't taken.


----------



## CAS14

Close
Air
Support

Maybe I should have used DangerClose

Nah, CAS works for me.


----------



## Cjw

Mine is my initials. My avatar is a 10 meter air rifle target since I've been a 10 meter air rifle and pistol instructor for 20 years


----------



## GoodShot

No rhyme or reason really just the first thing that came up to my head that sounded pretty cool


----------



## mopper

Mopper is a combination of something from my first name and my last name. Also I ride motorcycles and a German colloquial expression for motorcycles, even the largest ones, is "Mopped". Nothing to do with wiping up floors :-D


----------



## masonjarbeading

Steve and I do bead work /leather work for a living....so I always use our work name Mason Jar Beading for every forum ....also we have over 1,800 vintage and antique Fruit and Mason Jars, our oldest is from the 1860's.....some hold our sead bead supply others are about the house with other sundries in them and the oldest /most rare are not touched or used. I don't like using an avatar since the name is not my personal I use my real face,this one has my lilttle Grand daughter with me

Sara


----------



## theolithic71

Theolithic71 breaks down like this:
Theo- my first name is Ted
71-the year of my birth
Lithic- refers to stone. I am an avid flint knapper. For those who don't know what that is, I make stone spear points and arrowheads using traditional means similar to prehistoric people. 
My avatar is a compilation of my 'greatest hits' from flintknapping.


----------



## Hawkman

Me and a friend started making war games terrain to sell on eBay. My surname is Hawkes, his is Reeman so we came to Hawkman. He lost interest in the end and I kept all the emails, website names etc. it's easy to remember, not that hard to spell and it's just stuck.
Avatar is a walnut catty I made for my boy.


----------



## LVO

That's a great looking SS, Hawkman! He must be proud!


----------



## masonjarbeading

Theolithic71 Your point are beautiful! I am just learning to knap....we live not far from a paleo Indian flint mine here in NY and on our property we have come upon many a knapping site in the spring as if the man just left hours before...instead of over 400 years ago


----------



## theolithic71

masonjarbeading said:


> Theolithic71 Your point are beautiful! I am just learning to knap....we live not far from a paleo Indian flint mine here in NY and on our property we have come upon many a knapping site in the spring as if the man just left hours before...instead of over 400 years ago


It is a great hobby. The points in my avatar accounts for around 15 years of experience. I hope you progress faster than I.


----------



## masonjarbeading

I doubt that I will progress faster .....only started last year and and at 51 I would like to be as good as you at your age....My husband had learded as a boy he can make fetishes he has made me a lovely bear and turtles for our girls...but it a fun hobby and he suffers me will with all of the chips all over the deck and yard.........


----------



## flipgun

I was reared on the Hick side of Hillbilly in rural Arkansans in the '50's and early '60's. Flipgun was one of the prevalent names for a sling shot, the other was racist and so politically incorrect.as not to be used. My avatar is something I actually did with an old sling and a capgun. It didn't work, but it was kind of cool I thought.


----------



## rapidray

A nick name I was given when I worked at Disney in Orlando. I worked custodial on the graveyard shift. I was always getting done before everyone else and the the task was done correctly so the other guys told me to slow down. They had the bosses thinking the job took x amount of time. And that is how I got it.


----------



## Knoll

I showed dogs for 10 years. Hill is my last name. So "Knoll" (a small hill) was part of my kennel name back in those dog-showing years. And I've used one version or another of Knoll as forum handle ever since.


----------



## beaverman

i chew things.


----------



## bigron

i have been called that since i was a kid my good buddy growing up had the same name so they called him little and me big he was short and im 6'4" avatar just because i have always loved owls and other birds of prey


----------



## Thistle

I have a few bizarre nicknames, but my granddad calls me *B Sting.* 'B' is for Brenda--which I don't use. Not buttercup, not baby doll, not sugar plum or sweet pea, never pumpkin. With granddad it's just B Sting.

I grew up in a house full of energetic boys. Being the only girl, I got away with of bunch of sneaky stuff. I would pinch my brothers or do something awful to one of them, inspiring them do something mean. Of course they defended themselves against the little pestilence in pigtails, and got into trouble for it. It was entertaining. I'm sure no one can relate. I added the double e -- because I like honey bees. I figured something like Bee Sting would be taken on a slingshot forum. I tried it. Voila!

The *Weimaraner is Gaelen*. He's my heartbeat. I broke a Master Hunter title with him in AKC. Super, super intelligent -- the dog (not me). He's one of a kind. Best teacher I ever had!


----------



## NightKnight

Interesting Brenda, I had assumed it meant something else. In the South that term generally refers to a... how do I put this delicately....girl's chest. Of diminutive size.

PS> I love Weimaraner's! My grandfather had several and they were all good dogs.


----------



## Thistle

*Oh, geez! Really?* Laughing. I had nooo idea. Well... They say good things come in small packages. And no Scooby snacks for you today.

Yup. Weims are the best.


----------



## masonjarbeading

Well growing up the youngest of seven I under stand completely what you wrote Brenda. Do you have bees?


----------



## Thistle

masonjarbeading said:


> Well growing up the youngest of seven I under stand completely what you wrote Brenda. Do you have bees?


*No bees yet.* A friend here keeps them. I'm thinking they're in my future because I really like that whole process. Undecided, but I'd wanna wait until I return home to Virginia --and ice storms. I'm not keen on dealing with Arizona's invasive killer bee species. These aggressive devils don't play nice with our gentler ones.

Yeah, I love brothers. They're really useful for blaming stuff on.


----------



## SlingDaddy

My old user name (JamsMarmalades) was basically a nonsense nickname based on my real name (James) that a colleague once gave me.

My current screen name is pretty self explanatory - I'm father to two young girls (a 3 year old and a 6 month old). Being a Daddy takes up most of the time I'm not at work and pretty much defines who I am at the moment, but whenever I have spare time or headspace it's slingshots that fill the gap! SlingDaddy seemed like a perfect fit


----------



## Knotty

Was in camp showing some fellow hammock campers how to tie knots when someone asked if I had a trail name yet. I replied "no" and he replied "we'll now it's Knotty."


----------



## capnjoe

I am a Captain (fishing guide). I run two small inshore vessels upon which we fish for snook, redfish, trout and anything else
with gills. Fresh or salt.

The Adolf "Arthur" ( or Harpo) Marx avatar is a product of my whimsy and the natural response to
Miene(Minnie) Shonberg and Simon Marx's union.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Me, I live in Az, and the stinger is from shootin myself in the hand, lol, just kiddin, well not really. My current avatar is my Gerber knife I use to whittle my slingshots...


----------



## Geko

*GEKO*

*GE - KO*

*GEorgios - KOsma.............*


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

I worked as a pizza delivery guy in Nashville, TN. I would delivery to the crazy, intelligent old man. One day, whilst converstating with him, he was able to pick out some of my roots & such. He started calling me "The Caribbean Comanche", & I really liked it. I didn't figure out how deep the title was until later on. Ode to Butch, hope he is still up to his shananigans.

The avatar was from a freak shot from well over 30-40 feet. :iono:


----------



## snogard

Years ago I wanted something a bit different than anyone else. I love dragons. I decided to spell it backwards and I have used it ever since. It is funny sometimes when you spell it out for someone and they look at it weird until I tell them to just spell dragons backwards and then they get that "Oh man" look on their face. As for the Avatar, just something I found on the web.

I have enjoyed some of the other name stories.


----------



## blindhari

Team name, somewhat west of Dak To


----------



## CAS14

blindhari said:


> Team name, somewhat west of Dak To


Welcome home, Bro!

If you ever heard Nightcover 1 4 Bravo on the radio in '68, that was me near Hoi An.


----------



## RNMike

Well I'm not very creative, & I'm a Pediatric Intensive Care RN. An yes my first name is Mike.


----------



## RNMike

Ho yeah, the avatar is kind of obvious to those of us over 40. Ha!


----------



## NoobShooter

*NoobShooter is something I thought of to represent my inexperience in the slingshot crafting and shooting world. And in Call of Duty I was definitely classified a Noob Tuber and ran the n00b clan name. So it all kinda goes hand in hand. *


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Well I make slingshots based around SHTF situations.
Earthquake, zombie apocalypse, sudden economic collapse.
Really any event where bands/tubes are not just being sold due to the current situation.


----------



## Rayshot

Mine is nothing special yet I will share what my perspective was at the time of choosing.

I never was on a forum or a chat room as internet association wasn't in my purview. So searching slingshot info this site looked very promising to learn more and decide to join. Being my first forum which I was apprehensive (distrusting internet things) since I was not fully sure what I was getting into.

So I observed some of the other avatar names and figured Ray plus Shot for the shooting or making a shot, hence *Rayshot*.

*I don't share this with everyone*&#8230;.until now. I realized after choosing my avatar something I should make clear and now I do. A phenomenon with my avatar.

For the men; It reads, Ray shot

For the women; It reads; Ray's hot.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ghost0311/8541

i got mine in the Marines they called me ghost from me walking point and not makeing any sound they said i move like a ghost it stuck the 0311 is the mos or my job of rifleman the 8541 was the secondary mos scout sniper so ghost became my call sign on the prick or radio.


----------



## capnjoe

Smokin'! Nice plug, Ray.

Thanks for your service, Ghost.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Well my user name is simply from my forgeting things due to my injury and short term memory being effected.

Therefore honesty is easy to remember, hence no big deal at all.

Cheers Aussie Allan In Thailand alias real name Allan Leigh


----------



## Rayshot

RNMike said:


> Ho yeah, the avatar is kind of obvious to those of us over 40. Ha!


She was eevilll. She could have been so attractive


----------



## ruthiexxxx

ruthiexxxx along with my serial number 650 074 342 are how I am registered on the International Slave Register as the property of my Master


----------



## ash

A S H = My initials. I've used it for designs, products and businesses since I was about 13 years old.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I can't begin to explain my username, other than to say that it A) began in college, & B) is well deserved....
My avatar, on the other hand, is simple; I bought my daughter this video game in which new characters are bought via little action figures as opposed to earned through game play. She comes running up to me in the store one day carrying a package with this little fella in it saying "look daddy! A mushroom AND slingshot...may I have this please, daddy?" Given that it's a culmination of my two most obsessive passions, said "surrrre". I'm a bit of an amateur mycologist, so to see a one-eyed Amanita clutching a sling, I knew...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

LoL B) = B )


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...well, B ), with no space between = B) in here...funny...


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Tentacle Toast said:


> I can't begin to explain my username, other than to say that it A) began in college, & B) is well deserved....
> My avatar, on the other hand, is simple; I bought my daughter this video game in which new characters are bought via little action figures as opposed to earned through game play. She comes running up to me in the store one day carrying a package with this little fella in it saying "look daddy! A mushroom AND slingshot...may I have this please, daddy?" Given that it's a culmination of my two most obsessive passions, said "surrrre". I'm a bit of an amateur mycologist, so to see a one-eyed Amanita clutching a sling, I knew...


I've never tried Amanita. How does it compare with the Psylocybin family?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

ruthiexxxx said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to explain my username, other than to say that it A) began in college, & B) is well deserved....My avatar, on the other hand, is simple; I bought my daughter this video game in which new characters are bought via little action figures as opposed to earned through game play. She comes running up to me in the store one day carrying a package with this little fella in it saying "look daddy! A mushroom AND slingshot...may I have this please, daddy?" Given that it's a culmination of my two most obsessive passions, said "surrrre". I'm a bit of an amateur mycologist, so to see a one-eyed Amanita clutching a sling, I knew...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried Amanita. How does it compare with the Psylocybin family?
Click to expand...

Awful. Short lived, headache, & I had a good deal of nausea. I know some people feel a little sick with psilocybin, but I never did, so that left a mark in & of itself. I'd describe the effects as more narcotic than hallucinogenic, but not even like the "good" narcotics; more like when you were a kid & got codeine after a dentist visit then took a few extra to see. Not recommended, unless you're getting into shamanism or something...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eesh, I haven't been involved in that scene for a WHILE, but this past Halloween my friend came back from Oregon with some P. azurescens...I don't know how into them you are/were, but these have some CRAZY potency. Back when I grew them, I had the regular cubensis, along with a couple exotics like the mexicanas (think I'm spelling that right). Whats nice about the azurescens is they're saprophytic, so no need for autoclaves & laminar flow hoods. A colonized Petri dish of agar could be cut up & used to inoculate some wet cardboard, then off into a pile of beauty bark around the bushes in the yard, & nobody was the wiser...but that was a long time ago...


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Tentacle Toast said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to explain my username, other than to say that it A) began in college, & B) is well deserved....My avatar, on the other hand, is simple; I bought my daughter this video game in which new characters are bought via little action figures as opposed to earned through game play. She comes running up to me in the store one day carrying a package with this little fella in it saying "look daddy! A mushroom AND slingshot...may I have this please, daddy?" Given that it's a culmination of my two most obsessive passions, said "surrrre". I'm a bit of an amateur mycologist, so to see a one-eyed Amanita clutching a sling, I knew...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried Amanita. How does it compare with the Psylocybin family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that...saved me a headache  It's usually Welsh ones we get here but we did have some amazing Mexican ones a few months ago
> 
> Awful. Short lived, headache, & I had a good deal of nausea. I know some people feel a little sick with psilocybin, but I never did, so that left a mark in & of itself. I'd describe the effects as more narcotic than hallucinogenic, but not even like the "good" narcotics; more like when you were a kid & got codeine after a dentist visit then took a few extra to see. Not recommended, unless you're getting into shamanism or something...
Click to expand...


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Tentacle Toast said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to explain my username, other than to say that it A) began in college, & B) is well deserved....My avatar, on the other hand, is simple; I bought my daughter this video game in which new characters are bought via little action figures as opposed to earned through game play. She comes running up to me in the store one day carrying a package with this little fella in it saying "look daddy! A mushroom AND slingshot...may I have this please, daddy?" Given that it's a culmination of my two most obsessive passions, said "surrrre". I'm a bit of an amateur mycologist, so to see a one-eyed Amanita clutching a sling, I knew...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried Amanita. How does it compare with the Psylocybin family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awful. Short lived, headache, & I had a good deal of nausea. I know some people feel a little sick with psilocybin, but I never did, so that left a mark in & of itself. I'd describe the effects as more narcotic than hallucinogenic, but not even like the "good" narcotics; more like when you were a kid & got codeine after a dentist visit then took a few extra to see. Not recommended, unless you're getting into shamanism or something...
Click to expand...

thanks for that...saved me a headache. It's usually Welsh ones we get here but we did have some amazing Mexican ones a while back


----------

